# Gunsmith recommendation - SE Michigan



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

FullQuiver said:


> Can you just order a new spring? I'm the fix it myself kind of person.


I can't even find parts diagrams. TC parts seem to be pretty unavailable.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Doesn't appear to be firing pin protrusion either, unless this thing has a really odd spec. 

Measured about 0.052"-0.053"


----------



## FowlWeather (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry to hear of your issues. 
Your firing pin protrusion sounds good. 
I am going to guess that your gun is chambered at the long end of tolerance, and your ammo is on the short end of the tolerance. If you go to Johnson's in Adrian, they should be able to check the headspace of your rifle's chamber with go and no-go gauges. After that, you can check your ammo with a case comparator, or a case gauge. You can do a psuedo-check of ammo+chamber slop by applying layers of cellophane tape to the case head and chambering a round. I don't know what the acceptable "gap" is, but I would guess that you should have no/minimal bolt resistance with one layer of cellophane tape, and noticeable resistance with two layers of tape. Anything more than that would lead me to believe that your chamber and/or ammo are out of spec.


----------



## doubleshot (Sep 21, 2004)

pescadero said:


> Having some misfire issues with my TC Venture, and looking for some gunsmith recommendations in the SE Michigan area. Preferably within 30 minutes of Ann Arbor/Ypsi.


If you’re still looking I would recommend Dave at Lower Metro Gunsmith. He’s located in Belleville off of Haggerty Road and Ecorse.


----------



## M.D.Spencer (May 9, 2012)

Clean the bolt with starter Fluid. Won’t hurt a thing. Then some Rem oil. That’s all anyone else would do and it will cost $4.00 plus your time


----------



## bluealaskan (Sep 18, 2011)

If you took it to Dick Williams in Saginaw, I'd call Doug and explain what happened. He is the owner / lead gunsmith. I'm sure he will make it right. Sorry about your sons hunt. Will make the rest of the season even better.


----------

